# saving smg setting



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

Why doesn't the smg setting remain set after turning off the vehicle? Everytime I get in, I have reset it to my perferred setting. Is there a way to save my smg setting so it stays set the next time that I drive it?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Which setting are you referring to? Drivelogic or Sequential/auto? Mine stays in the same mode, 5 and sequential, everytime I restart the car. I've heard of this before and it turned out the owner was pushing the shifter to the right more than once when putting it in gear and therefore changing it to Auto mode.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Which setting are you referring to? Drivelogic or Sequential/auto? Mine stays in the same mode, 5 and sequential, everytime I restart the car. I've heard of this before and it turned out the owner was pushing the shifter to the right more than once when putting it in gear and therefore changing it to Auto mode.


This happened to me also...magically, now that I know what the heck I'm doing (sorta,) my mode settings stay the same.

You do have to reset S6 however, since the car will always start with the DCS on.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Saving SMG mode is a car/key memory setting. You have to hae the dealer set it. ANd you can set it so each key saves its own settings. So if you drive in S5, but your spouse drives in S3, whoever opens and starts the car will have their settings.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Saving SMG mode is a car/key memory setting. You have to hae the dealer set it. ANd you can set it so each key saves its own settings. So if you drive in S5, but your spouse drives in S3, whoever opens and starts the car will have their settings.


That is interesting! I didn't know that. Mine has always saved but I thought it was in the car and key. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

In the auto mode, SMG will default to A3, A4, or A5 and remember the last setting. If you were last using A1 or A2, the car will default to A3. The car defaults to to whatever Sequential position last used. When starting the car and engaging the forward gears, SMG always defaults to sequential mode. I'm pretty sure the car will always default to the last sequential gear, regardless of which key is used. It's not part of the car and key memory. I have a list of all the car & key memories and nothing is regarding SMG.


----------

